# TRAPPING MUSKRATS ?? Anyone here doing this.



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

An elderly Muskrat trapper recently died & the family has offered all his equipment to me. There are numerous leg traps, body traps, " stretchers & boards " [ I don't know if those are the correct terms ] . Everything was been kept clean, oiled & looks great . I just doubt I will do this. He ate the meat & sold the pelts, too !!!!!
Any opinions will be appreciated. If anyone knows much about this ,what are these items worth ?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the meat is great eating. go to fur harvesters auction & check links for worth of the items. if anything is really old (like pre WWII) it may have collector value.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I sent you a pm. Check your message box.


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Muskrats are a hot item now in the international wild fur trade. I would suggest checking out NAFA web site in Ontario Canada for pricing on pelts. I have been involved in the wild fur trade for the past 11 years and the future looks good for the time being. I also operate a trap/supply business on the side.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are they giving it to you or wanting you to buy it? If you have it in hand I may be interested in part of it.If you're needing prices,count it up,post pix if you can.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I sent you a pm. Check your message box.



I replied to your pm.

Hope to take some pix & post here, soon.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Here are some pix I took. 4 more leg & 4 more body traps were found AFTER pix was taken. Boards are 18". Shipping is $15 , to lower 48 states . A little more, elsewhere.. Owners says to have you look it over & make an offer , by my p.m.


https://picasaweb.google.com/CaptEsteban/MuskratTraps?authkey=Gv1sRgCLiuya-Z4diC1gE#


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to trap as a kid. Really a wonderful way to spend some time in the outdoors. Someone earlier mentioned how good muskrat is to eat. This is very true! He has a nice selection of traps there. Trapping is a commitment. To be fair to the animals you harvest you must check your traps everyday, and dispatch any that are still alive as humanely as possible. Check out a copy of Fur Fish and Game magazine. In the back they give fur prices for muskrat, raccoon, beaver, fox, mink, etc. If I were young I could get back into it. Let us know what you do.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just remember the prices in fur , fish and game are aprox ,, fur buyers don't pay that well


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Make her an offer, if interested. She is very interested in selling & getting them out of her way. !!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I got the body grip traps. They look good. Thanks!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

Esteban29304 said:


> An elderly Muskrat trapper recently died & the family has offered all his equipment to me. There are numerous leg traps, body traps, " stretchers & boards " [ I don't know if those are the correct terms ] . Everything was been kept clean, oiled & looks great . I just doubt I will do this. He ate the meat & sold the pelts, too !!!!!
> Any opinions will be appreciated. If anyone knows much about this ,what are these items worth ?


Lucky guy great gift! Rats are fun and you can make a few bucks too!


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Once the country buyers flood the market first part of the buying season you can forget about high rat prices. They do that to **** every 5 or 6 years. Creats a lot of hurt feelings from people thinking they are going to make a load of money and trapping specifically for that one animal.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Last few years fur prices have been best
at the big auctions in March. Muskrats hit
an all time high this past season, after
season was over.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We're in drought again after a small reprieve this summer. I'm seeing dead rats on the roads as the wetlands dry up. I'm hoping that will concentrate them in the lakes.


----------



## bobbyjwill (Jan 7, 2011)

when i lived in northwestern pa i did quite a bit of trapping mostly for raccoons and muskrat, muskrat are cake walk to get with the in water body traps and i made some pretty decent money i would save the pelts up in a old freezer and thaw them out to take them to the buyers usually at the rod and gun clubs, only thing with muskrat when you skin the pelts the hide tears fairly easily, and there are many good books on the subject.


----------

